# General Discussion > Opinions >  Best cities to visit in Asia

## Maciamo

After the thread Best cities to visit in Europe, let's have a look at Asia using the same rating system.

*1A : outstanding cities with enough sights for 1 to 2 weeks*

?

*1B : same as 1A, but with sights for less than 1 week (usually 2 or 3 days)*

Shanghai (China)
Angkor (Cambodia)
Khatmandu (Nepal)
Calcutta (India)
Varanasi (India)
Jaipur (India)
Jaisalmer (India)
Agra & Fatehpur Sikri (India)
Bombay (India)
Hampi (India)
Jerusalem (Israel)

*1C : same as 1B, but with sights for just one day*

Chiang Mai (Thailand)
Udaipur (India)
Chittorgarh (India)
Khajuraho (India)
Sanchi (India)
Omkareshwar (India)
Junagadh & Mount Girnar (India)

*2A : very good destinations with sightseeing for several days, but less impressive overall than those ranked 1A.*

Tokyo
Kyoto
Seoul (South Korea)
Beijing (China)
Saigon (Vietnam)
Bangkok (Thailand)
Kuala Kumpur (Malaysia)
Singapore
Dehli (India)

*2B : Same as 2A, but with sights that can be covered in 1 day*

Nikko
Narita
Kamakura
Nara
Nagasaki
Vigan (Lugon, Philippines)
Penang (Malaysia)
Kuala Kangsar (Malaysia)
Yogjakarta (Java, Indonesia)
Surakarta (Java, Indonesia)
Ubud (Bali, Indonesia)
Lucknow (India)
Gwalior (India)
Hydrabad (India)
Thiruvananthapuram (India)

*3A : Less beautiful cities with enough exceptional attractions for several days*

Osaka
Phnom Penh (Cambodia)

*3B : same as 3A but with sights that can be covered in 1 day*

Sapporo
Otaru
Hakodate
Yokohama
Nagoya
Kobe
Himeji
Okayama
Takamatsu
Matsuyama
Hiroshima
Shimonoseki
Fukuoka
Beppu
Melaka (Malaysia)
Madurai (India)
Mysore (India)
Puri (India)
Bhubaneshwar (India)


I would avoid the following cities for sightseeing (well, you might find friendly people...) :

Manilla (Philippines)
Jakarta (Indonesia)
Madras/Chennai (India)

----------


## sky888

I am from singapore and a keen traveler.. I find cities in Japan, China, India, and vietnam to be more interesting..

For India.. . really have a love and hate relationshiop .. whenever I am traveling in India for over 2 weeks, I will get tired of the places, especially with having to deal with the heat, the scams and the poor... and hope that I can be home.. BUT whenever I reach home and look at the photos of my india trips, I will always have this urge to return to India again .. for the rich culture, nice people and diversity..

infact the photos shown here is already my 5th trip there!

Hope more is to come!!



other asian trips

----------


## Gaijin 06

Hong Kong?

----------


## Gaijin 06

By the way, I love your mosaics sky888. Very nice!

----------

